

A fresh look at the Linux kernel's device model - signa11
http://lwn.net/Articles/645810/

======
TickleSteve
Hmm... slightly odd document with some odd misconceptions.

among others... "If a pin is connected to a "pull-up" resistor and used to
signal a logic level, then it will be represented in Linux as a "GPIO" Err,
no... pull-ups (or downs for that matter) are entirely coincidental with a
line being used for GPIO. pull-ups are also used on non-GPIO lines.

